# can you keep a male and female rat together?



## kymodactyl (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry if this is a stupid question but if you get the male rat spade, would it be okay to keep them together?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, I have a male living with my two girls and it's worked out very well.


----------



## kymodactyl (Jan 27, 2008)

did it cost much to get the rat spade?


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought it was a bit high, but I've heard some outrageous prices. I paid about $90 USD for the neuter but there was a $48 office fee. I've heard vets quote upwards of $300-500 so check in with your vet and see what he/she will charge or work something out.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Spayed, not spade.  However, males get neutered, females get spayed.

General costs run from $50 - about $300. More than that, and most likely, the vet is hoping you won't want to do it. (Yes, some vets actually will quote extremely high prices, instead of saying they don't want to sputer rats.)

The best thing to do is call around your area vets and see what they charge.

After *3* weeks, then you can put a neutered male with females.


----------

